# Zulässiges Gewicht ZR 7 Race



## Blitzlichtbim (29. Juli 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel zulässiges Gesamtgewicht das ZR Race bzw Team hat ?
Und vorallem, ob man die Bikes auch direkt in Bonn abholen kann.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. August 2011)

Die Bikes haben ein zulässiges Gesamtgewicht von 120 kg und können natürlich auch in Bonn im RADON Center abgeholt werden. Es empfiehlt sich, vorher kurz anzurufen oder eine Mail zu schicken, damit die gewünschte Rahmenhöhe und Farbe auch tatsächlich vorrätig ist.

RADOn Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mipooh (27. November 2011)

Wo ich das gerade lese...
Mir hatte man am Telefon erklärt, dass schon die Trekkingbikes von Radon 145 kg zul GesGew hätten, die Mtbs also noch mehr...
Zudem hatte ich um eine Einstellung der Gabel auf ein Fahrergewicht von 120 kg gebeten. Die wurde zwar nicht durchgeführt, war aber genau so angefordert.
Stimmt das, was Radon-Bikes hier geschrieben hat, wäre sowohl die telefonische Auskunft falsch, als auch hätte mir Radon das Bike gar nicht verkaufen dürfen, weil ja erkenntlich war, dass allein der Fahrer das zul GesGew erreicht, es somit überschritten werden muss.

Ist eh ein Unding bei den vielen langen jungen Leuten heutzutage, die sich schon bei Normalgewicht der 100 kg-Marke nähern, überhaupt noch Fahrräder mit so niedrigem GesGew herzustellen. Das betrifft allerdings nicht Radon allein.


----------



## DrKimble (28. November 2011)

Hallo mipooh,

zu dem Thema zulässigem Systemgewicht gibts wohl einiges zu sagen.

Siehe einmal hier und einmal hier..

Ich bin fast sicher das auch hier keine Aussagen gemacht werden zu den zulässigen Systemgewichten von den Trekkingbikes.

Gruß Doc


----------



## mipooh (28. November 2011)

Ja so ist das leider. Bei meinem nächsten Fahrradkauf werde ich vorab auf schriftlicher Bestätigung bestehen. Es gibt ja auch Hersteller, die entsprechende Fahrräder im Programm haben, zB Kalkhoff Agattu XXL bis 170 kg.

Bei einem Mountainbike, mit dem ja auch in gewissem Maß gesprungen werden kann, würde wohl noch mehr eine Aussage über Belastbarkeit zählen. Denn die dürfte kurzzeitig um einiges höher liegen als die Werte, die im zulässigen Gesamtgewicht angeführt werden.


----------



## DrKimble (30. November 2011)

@mipooh

wir können ja mal ganz offiziell fragen.


----------



## Django999 (30. November 2011)

Fahre seit Mai 2010 (9000 km) ein ZR Team bin 190cm klein & 105kg breit . Bin sehr zufrieden außer Verschleißteile alles OK.


----------

